# Advice re: Royal Harbour



## SteveH (Jun 1, 2007)

Howdie:
We're heading off to Royal Harbour in Thornbury next week and would appreciate any input regarding local activites.  Where to eat, buy groceries, rent a boat, fish or whatever.  
We had an exchange about to expire and thought we'd try something withing easy driving distance of Ottawa.
Thanks,
Steve


----------

